# Moving from KTBH to Warre?



## cpm (Mar 8, 2011)

I read the thread on moving from Lang to Warre:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?251251-moving-a-5-frame-nuc-into-a-Warre

I couldn't find anything on moving from a horizontal TBH to a Warre. Since the TBH has a solid bottom, there's no easy way of letting them build down. Do I have to chop and crop the comb to Warre dimensions?


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Probably, unless you make a smaller TBH that fits the dimensions of a Warre and stack them. Doesn't sound very sturdy, but might be worth trying. I guess the question is do you still make it a trapezoid? If you don't the bees will spend some time just extending the combs they have. If you keep it as a trapezoid you will also have to make sure the top of the Warre box is covered if the TBH bottom isn't as wide as the Warre box. I don't think it's a bad idea. I may go out and buy some plywood and give it a try. A seed comb down in the Warre box would probably help with the process. 

Otherwise a chop and crop would work. Would be easier than doing it with a Lang.


----------

